# Exhaust note change with Drive Select



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Can anyone say how the Mk3 changes the exhaust note when selecting Dynamic from that of the other settings, is it mechanical (opening flap in exhaust system) or electronic (artificial sound pushed into cabin!).

Searched both forum and web and not found answer unlike that for Mk2 which I think some versions had a resonator around the wiper blade motor area to reinforce the natural exhaust sound.

Si.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

There's a mechanical flap in the left exhaust tip, it will stay open more often in dynamic


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

There's also a speaker mounted under the windshield/dash that activates when in Dynamic mode that generates an artificial sound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, will give it a try next in the car to see if I notice change from within the cabin, it's what I would not like - on the Mk2, piping sound into cabin does not appear a good idea to me (especially for long journeys) when all you want is a nicer exhaust tone when you open the windows! Thankfully I don't think my old Mk2 had that item fitted, wonder what others think that have?

Si.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

It's only really noticeable under spirited acceleration and when idling stationary. Road noise drowns it out while cruising.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

And you can use the individual setting to just disable the interior fake sound and set everything else to dynamic for example if you wish.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish it was all a bit louder - might get the exhausts Leopard mentioned in a post a week or so ago. As mentioned, it's only when you really rev it and get close to the red line when it pops...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I wish it was all a bit louder - might get the exhausts Leopard mentioned in a post a week or so ago. As mentioned, it's only when you really rev it and get close to the red line when it pops...


Just a friendly warning....

Although the exhausts are excellent be sure that you don't invalidate your warranty as it may be seen as tinkering...Get some advice as I'd hate to see that happen to anybody with their pride and joy


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, good call. Same to be said for tuning I guess, though presumably ABT is more acceptable. Still thinking about that one... I am having it detailed, then the windows tinted a little darker (will be nice and dark esp as it's a Roadster) and then.... 400 bhp?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a full miltek on mine and it sounds awesome! Running 340bhp too


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> There's also a speaker mounted under the windshield/dash that activates when in Dynamic mode that generates an artificial sound.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BumBum_BumBum do you know if this _only_ kicks in when in Dynamic mode, or is the speaker also used when the dynamic sound option is selected from the Individual setup options? I use the Individual drive mode with steering & sound set to dynamic and everything else to auto, and i'm wondering if all I'm hearing is exhaust or exhaust + speaker. Cheers...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

What!? You mean that the dynamic exhaust sound is actually fake and coming from a speaker? This is like the time I found out kids were fitting a speaker to their Vauxhall Corsa to make a fake dump valve sound :lol:


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> What!? You mean that the dynamic exhaust sound is actually fake and coming from a speaker? This is like the time I found out kids were fitting a speaker to their Vauxhall Corsa to make a fake dump valve sound :lol:


It's the modern-day cigarette card in the bicycle wheel spokes...


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> What!? You mean that the dynamic exhaust sound is actually fake and coming from a speaker? This is like the time I found out kids were fitting a speaker to their Vauxhall Corsa to make a fake dump valve sound :lol:


It's both, there is a sound resonator in the cabin, and mechanical flaps in the exhaust


----------



## UdoG (Aug 23, 2015)

this is the case for the petrol (not diesel) version.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

UdoG said:


> this is the case for the petrol (not diesel) version.


Pretty sure on the individual setting on the diesel you can still change engine...?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

UdoG said:


> this is the case for the petrol (not diesel) version.


That's because the flaps are in the ECU......


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Speakers to make vroom noises. That alone would put me off owning a Mk3.

Has anybody tried disconnecting it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its on all the recent Audis/Porsches.
you can get devices to change the sound.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> its on all the recent Audis/Porsches.
> you can get devices to change the sound.


This gets better. I want mine to sound like a VW Beetle


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Millennium Falcon upload anybody?

Doesn't anybody else think that hit's a bit fake and chavvy to do that? Imitating a sports car and such. I'm surprised Porsche do it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS6, SQ5, 911 - SQ5 sounds more like a V8
is it any different to fitting an exhaust? Its not a true sound, it's manufactured - just now the process has been modernised and you are able to alter or tune electronically..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd say there is a difference between engineering an exhaust to sound less annoying, or even to modify an exhaust to improve performance at the cost of extra noise over a deliberate attempt to generate greater noise. To explicitly add components to generate those noise seems so utterly tacky and chavvy.

I guess there are a lot of chavs around though, so it probably sells.

The MK1 V6 had that flapper, which my understanding was there to reduce the noise of the engine when cruising, only opening up when enough gas was being pushed out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe Audi will get fined for this next... false sound and a flap thats intended to get around the EU noise regs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> I'd say there is a difference between engineering an exhaust to sound less annoying, or even to modify an exhaust to improve performance at the cost of extra noise over a deliberate attempt to generate greater noise. To explicitly add components to generate those noise seems so utterly tacky and chavvy.


Agree with that... artificially generating sound is just a bit naff, IMO.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, for those that have the custom/individual setting enabled, what have you settled on for the various options?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

SiHancox said:


> Ok, for those that have the custom/individual setting enabled, what have you settled on for the various options?


Everything on Auto. Loud barry boy dynamic exhaust. 8)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Chap I know has an old mustang. Got like a old choke knob on the transmission tunnel, and when you pull it it opens a flap before the silencer.

The v8 sounds great when the flap is open. Not sure how legal it is but what the hell.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Dash said:


> Speakers to make vroom noises. That alone would put me off owning a Mk3.
> 
> Has anybody tried disconnecting it?


Why would you do that when you can just disable it in the MMI? (you can set it's volume, including setting it to 0)


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

how do you set this on the mmi system?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

visuar said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Speakers to make vroom noises. That alone would put me off owning a Mk3.
> ...


How do you do this? I couldn't see the setting when searching.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Go to the individual drive mode and then you change it for that. I think it's the left button, but I don't have my car or manual handy right now.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks i will try that


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

visuar said:


> Go to the individual drive mode and then you change it for that. I think it's the left button, but I don't have my car or manual handy right now.


When I go to "Individual" and then into the settings for Engine, Steering and Engine Sound - for each I only get three options, either Comfort, Auto or Dynamic, can't see an option to adjust any sort of volume for internal speaker!

Is the volume in another section?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> visuar said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the individual drive mode and then you change it for that. I think it's the left button, but I don't have my car or manual handy right now.
> ...


There's no volume dial/slider - you only have the mode options to select from. Dynamic is the "loud" option.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Seems we have conflicting information



TRTT said:


> There's no volume dial/slider - you only have the mode options to select from. Dynamic is the "loud" option.





visuar said:


> Why would you do that when you can just disable it in the MMI? (you can set it's volume, including setting it to 0)


Is it possibly to permanently turn it off without physically disconnecting it?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dash said:


> Seems we have conflicting information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you could set the individual setting to have everything but the exhaust as dynamic.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

TRTT said:


> There's no volume dial/slider - you only have the mode options to select from. Dynamic is the "loud" option.


Thanks, I've set first two to Dynamic and the last (Engine Sound) to Comfort - will see how that goes.

Pity we can't have a separate option to turn off or down just the internal sound (the speaker).


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

There's some additional input (albeit along the same lines) in this thread too...

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=883153


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I could've sworn I had seen that setting on my TT Roadster (U.S. model).

Unfortunately:

1) my car is on its way from Germany to the U.S. so I can't check personally

2) on the U.S. site I can't download the car's manual to check that either

Sorry. Wish I could be of more help!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

That's ok, will spend a bit more time searching through the settings just to check if it's not hidden under some "Sound" section (but would consider unlikely). I'm a bit slow with this new setup at the moment till I get use to things, the Mk2 was a lot more straight forward with its basic tech!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

SiHancox said:


> That's ok, will spend a bit more time searching through the settings just to check if it's not hidden under some "Sound" section (but would consider unlikely). I'm a bit slow with this new setup at the moment till I get use to things, the Mk2 was a lot more straight forward with its basic tech!


I agree it's hard to navigate but I'm sure it's not in there. Also, I miss the 'settings' button. You know when you're listening to music or on Nav and you want to get to settings quickly -- why did they remove that? Now I have to go to the main menu, then find what I'm looking for.

Audi could have done a much better job at this. It isn't intuitive at all.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Okay, maybe I was thinking of VCDS coding to change the volume:

http://audi-wiki.info/index.php/Soundak ... einstellen

That came from: http://audi-wiki.info/index.php/Kategorie:8S


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

On this does anyone know if the valve on the exhaust only opens on dynamic drive select or can it open on the individual setting if engine sound is set to dynamic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exhaust valve works when the engine needs it, independently from the drive select mode.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Exhaust valve works when the engine needs it, independently from the drive select mode.


So does this mean any change in sound from different engine sound settings in drive select (given the same gearbox setting), are purely from changes in the soundaktor?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly!! You can only notice a very bit increase of sound at low revs if you block the valve always open..only with windows down and if have a good hear,also from the cabin when you cange gear


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Any suggest for increase "bang bang" when you change? For you is biggere at low/medium or high revs?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

downpipe will increase them for a good 75%! from low to high revs!
the valve always open, it's like the fake sound set to a 10%..


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Set mine to individual with lots of noise etc but I am sure my 235 bhp gave much better exhaust pops than the TTS although the TTS is fab stationary. perhaps I need hearing aids !!!!!!!!!


----------

